# Co2 and Temps



## bongrippinbob (Aug 9, 2008)

I just started running CO2 this grow, and things seem to be going fairly well. I know the plants need higher temps to use the Co2, but my question is, is my cab getting too hot.

My plants get 6 Co2 injections a day, for 30min of enrichment at a time. During their enrichment period, sometimes it ends up close to 96degrees. They are only above 90 for like 10 or 15 min at a time, and usually get the temps back to around 85 fairly quick.

Is this 96 degrees too hot? Should I reduce the enrichment time to closer to 15min so the temps stay closer to 90degrees at their peak?

Thanks for the help.
Bob


----------



## growordie (Aug 9, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I just started running CO2 this grow, and things seem to be going fairly well. I know the plants need higher temps to use the Co2, but my question is, is my cab getting too hot.
> 
> My plants get 6 Co2 injections a day, for 30min of enrichment at a time. During their enrichment period, sometimes it ends up close to 96degrees. They are only above 90 for like 10 or 15 min at a time, and usually get the temps back to around 85 fairly quick.
> 
> ...


Co2 can do more harm than good in some cases. Your current co2 application is way too much! You can kill the roots with too much co2 and the plants absorb alot of energy when co2'd that much. How are you applying co2? what medium are you using? 

if your box is 75 degrees you can give it 5 miniutes of co2 every hour. Always keeping a steady ppm of co2 in the air will maxamize your yeild greatly. I dont co2 in veg, it makes the stalks too flimmsey durring flowering. co2 in flower at that rate and temp you will see the best results. if you cant get your box down to 75 degrees you will have to drop you co2 regimen bedcause it will be absorbed more quicker! plants do absorb co2 at higher temps but can absorb at 75-85 the extra co2 injedcted throughout the day is better than 1 big co2 job a day.

its always a battle trying tyo keep the room cool. if at 85 degrees do one 10 min shot when lights come on and one 10 min shot before lights go out.

Its hard to cool a grow room after massive amounts of co2 are applyed. and will stress your plants. best bet is to get a complete kit at a hydrostore that has a can, regulator, meter, a self automated systemthat keeps the ppm at the proper rate. Rember co2 can kill you!!!!! And can kill your plants!!!!!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 9, 2008)

I do it have it on a co2 system. It only injects Co2 the first 4min of the fans off cycle, the other 26min is the plants sitting in the the Co2 enriched cab. I used a co2 calculator to figure out how long to have the co2 on for. I have it so it gets my cab up to 1500 ppm.

Plants need higher temps for the Co2 to be beneficial. At 75 degrees, the plants wont use it to it full potential. I am purposly running my cab at 85-90 degrees for this reason. My question is, is the 96 degrees too hot? I can cool it back down to under 90 in about 10min, and down to about 86 in another 30min. 

The cooling is not an issue. I am wondering about the temps at 96degrees. Should I shorten my enrichment period to keep my temps under say 92 degrees? Or is the 96 degrees for 10 min ok?

I know for a fact that the amount of Co2 I am giving them is not too much. You can keep the cab at 1500ppm all day if its possible. Mine is only staying at this level for 30min at a time. Then it is all exhausted, the cab cools back down, and an hour and half later, its time for more Co2.

So, anybody have any ideas about these temps? Are they too high? Thanks


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't let him freak you out, 95 is an alright temp. It'd be better around 90, i stay around 80-85 and 1500ppm is good, no worries.

He didn't know you had a controller i guess?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool, thanks. That is what I was figuring, and since its only for a short period of time, like 10min out of every 1 1/2 hrs that its that hot, it shouldn't be problem. I may shorten up the fans off time to like 20min to keep it closer to like 92degrees. Thanks for the info.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

It would be better if the 1500ppm remained constant insted of venting off.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 9, 2008)

I realize that, but my temps get up to like 95-96 degrees after 1/2 hour with the exhaust off. So there is no way I can run it at 1500ppm all the time. Plus I can't afford the Co2 monitor that will tell me what ppms are in the cab. I just use the old school timer method and give it 6 injections a day. I have had a massive stretch this run compared to any of the grows I had in the last 3yrs, so it seems to be working. I just wanted to get it to optimum.


----------



## growordie (Aug 9, 2008)

you will see plant stress at those temps for a long period or all day. 1500 ppm is good but temps like that curl your plants from heat stress. The steady flow of co2 at 75 is the best way. 1500 ppm at 90-95 all day is a disaster waiting to happen. and no ventalation means co2 lingers in your roots and strangles them. best of luck dude!


----------



## growordie (Aug 9, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Don't let him freak you out, 95 is an alright temp. It'd be better around 90, i stay around 80-85 and 1500ppm is good, no worries.
> 
> He didn't know you had a controller i guess?


how many plant shave you grown out like that? I would like to see indica sativas hybrids last in that heat for that long co2'd to death, unless your growing some reg or swag from mexico, they can survive that kind of heat. can anyone else chime in on this one???? you want real answers or some hypo-made up shit?


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

I said you CAN not i do, if you read my post i run at 80 degrees. One of my buddies rages some powerplant at 95-110 degrees in hydro with water chillers. There are many ways to grow, his weed isn't that great, but he doesn't smoke and it's really huge dense and profitable.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 9, 2008)

It looks as though nobody is actually reading my original post. Other than Norml.

The plants are not at 90-95 degrees all day. They are at 95 degrees for about 10 mins, then its down to about 85 when the exhaust kicks on which gets rid of the Co2 and cools the cab to a managable temp. Running temps at 85degrees has never been a problem for me. Check out the pics in my sig. I always run 80-85 without Co2. This is my first run with Co2, so I am letting it sit at 85-90.

The plants need the higher temps to use the Co2. The stomata must open wider, which is what happens when the temps are higher. THis is why you go through more water when its hot, more transpiration. Running your temps at 75 with Co2 is not a good thing to do. It needs more heat to open up the "pores" that absorb Co2. I am not a moron, I have a degree in horticulture, and have been growing for just over 3yrs. 

THere is tons of ventilation in my cab, not only 2 circulation fans, but my 465cfm blower for exhaust, my passive intakes, and a 130cfm intake fan. My plants are not sitting at 90-95 degrees. They are at 85degrees most of the time. Just during the enrichment period they get up to 95 degrees for about 10min. So this is about an hour a day with the 6 injections, but busted up over a 12hr period. Not too much time to be at 95 degrees. And the fact that they need to be upwards of 85-90 when the Co2 is on, makes me think this isn't too bad.

Like I said, check out the pics in my sig. You will see what running at 80-85 degrees without Co2 can do. And if you follow along with the grow log there, you will see how plants do running at 85-90 degrees with spikes upto 95 degrees for 10 min at a time.


----------



## growordie (Aug 10, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> I said you CAN not i do, if you read my post i run at 80 degrees. One of my buddies rages some powerplant at 95-110 degrees in hydro with water chillers. There are many ways to grow, his weed isn't that great, but he doesn't smoke and it's really huge dense and profitable.


whats more retard? the shit you say, or the plants you grow? 110 huh? lol blow that smoke up another ass. you think you know everything about weed? why you asking stupid questions? Dude who started the thread dont listen to dudes like that he will kill your plants


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 10, 2008)

I am not going to run my temps any where near 110 degrees. I have actually shortened the fans off time to 20min to keep the temps a little lower. They are getting up to 92 degrees now. Some of the time, depending on how recently the A/C was on, the temps only get up to like 88 or 89 with the fans off. It kind of just depends the A/C timing.
My thermometer is in a new spot in this cab also. In all my other cabs, I had the thermometer hanging on a wall. This time I think it is getting a lot of the radiant heat from the bulb. When I move the thermometer out of the direct light and hang it on a wall, my temps are closer to 82 when it says 86 under the light, and doesn't even get up to 90 when the fans are off. I think I'm going to add another thermometer and go by an average of both of them. I figure the one of the wall is a better measure of the air temps which is what we are concerned about.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 10, 2008)

83 to 85 is perfect when your on the juice.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice choice for a degree, Everything sounds good, 85 is a good running temp, i can't believe this growordie guy! What an ass.


THANK YOU Dr. Dankenstein, i'm getting tired of people being dicks. I'd +rep if i could.


Hey growwordie, YOU are wrong!

"Co2 can kill you!!!!... Co2 can kill your plants!!!!... 75 degrees is perfect for co2..."

What an idiot!


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 10, 2008)

growordie said:


> whats more retard? the shit you say, or the plants you grow? 110 huh? lol blow that smoke up another ass. you think you know everything about weed? why you asking stupid questions? Dude who started the thread dont listen to dudes like that he will kill your plants


Questions answered in order:
You, the shit YOU say, No but I know an awful lot more than you, i haven't asked a single question?!?

I'll kill his plant's just like 1500 ppms of co2 enrichment at 85 degrees, your an idiot go back to playing with your Barbie dolls.:I


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 10, 2008)

:slaps forehead:


----------



## unity (Aug 10, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> It looks as though nobody is actually reading my original post. Other than Norml.
> 
> The plants are not at 90-95 degrees all day. They are at 95 degrees for about 10 mins, then its down to about 85 when the exhaust kicks on which gets rid of the Co2 and cools the cab to a managable temp. Running temps at 85degrees has never been a problem for me. Check out the pics in my sig. I always run 80-85 without Co2. This is my first run with Co2, so I am letting it sit at 85-90.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I have learned that 80-85 is good maintained. The key here is maintained, it takes about 2 hours for the metabolism to speed up. I worry that your short bursts will accomplish little in the bigger scheme of things.
The plant my be able to deal with a little higher temps with the co2 but the rest of your environment is going to go to shits  so we try to find a 'healthy' balance. 
I think a 'sealed controlled' environment is a must for enriched co2 to work properly. If not, we are way better off with great ventilation.

Keep in mind that at the high temps your buds will be very airy if the co2 is not present for long periods of time i.e. only short bursts of co2.

Good luck mate,
Unity


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats the thing, the temps only bump to 90-95 degrees during the Co2 enrichment period. These are now 20min each. At the beginning of the enrichment period, the cab is at like 85 degrees, and by the time the exhuast kicks back on, it is up to 90-95 degrees. So you figure if its going up 10 degrees total, and its doing it in 20min, then a good average would be about 1/2 a degree per min. That means that after the first 10 min, the cab is only up to about 90 which is fine with the Co2, and only sitting at 95 for another 10min. Once my exhaust kicks on, the cab cools to 90 in about 10 min, and in about 30 min is back down to 85.
I know that the Co2 is being absorbed by the plants in only 20min, not as much as if it were sealed and was always at 1500ppm, but it is absorbing it during that 20min. If the high temps you are talking about is 85degrees, I haven't had a problem with those temps for 3yrs, and my buds are not airy by any means. We will see if the Co2 helps. This grow I won't really be able to tell much, simply because I am growing a couple of new strains. But next round, I will have a comparison with my old "go to" strains.
The first injection that it gets is right when the lights come on, and this period is actually for an hour with out the exhaust on. Then after this one, they are all 20min. So I think that first long session, added with the shorter ones will definetly help. I am stoned as shit right now off my papaya, so I'm sure this is going to be a rambling post that makes no sense, but oh well.
Thanks for all you replies.
Bob


----------



## calicat (Aug 10, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I just started running CO2 this grow, and things seem to be going fairly well. I know the plants need higher temps to use the Co2, but my question is, is my cab getting too hot.
> 
> My plants get 6 Co2 injections a day, for 30min of enrichment at a time. During their enrichment period, sometimes it ends up close to 96degrees. They are only above 90 for like 10 or 15 min at a time, and usually get the temps back to around 85 fairly quick.
> 
> ...


 I myself try not to have temperatures exceed 85 for long periods of time for at above that temperature stunting or cease of growth can occur. CO2 enrichment should be done when the lights have been on for at least an hour ensuring the stomata are open to receive your treatment. Hopefully, you are using a meter to measure your CO2 ppm levels. Plants are good with a range not exceeding 2,000 ppm daily.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 10, 2008)

It's hard even for experienced grower to get the temp/venting/enrichment cycles down--a lot of growers want to use the juice but don't want to waste it by venting to waste(might as well throw your frog skins out the window) I have seen it done many different way--some better than mine and others worse---I only exhaust my room when the juice and lights are off-I run my exhaust all night long-I never vent during the on hours. My juice comes on 1 hour after lights on and 1 hour before lights out. My C.A.P. ppm3 keeps the juice at 1500ppm's---my room temp never climbs above 83 but I have an port A/C set to 85 ready to kick on if shit hits the fan or things do climb or if my passive light fans go down. I love the juice and when all things are going correctly it will def give you gains. Hope any of this helps.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 10, 2008)

I am going to get an A/C unit for my cab here fairly soon. Probably after this harvest. I have to get a "portable" one though, not a window. I have a window box on my window so I can't have it hanging out the window. And I can't just hang it in my cab because the exhaust of the a/c would heat up the room so much and I'm sure its not good for you.
As soon as I get that a/c, everything will be fine. I'm just going to have to tough it out this grow. If the plants don't react well to the temps with the co2, I will just save it for next grow, and just keep my temps around 85 with my exhuast how I usually run it.
But like I said in an earlier post, I used to keep my themometer on the wall on my cab, this time it is right under the light. If I move it over to the wall, it says a much lower temp. I am not sure which reading to use. Under the light gets lots of radiant heat while the one on the wall is telling me the air temp. When it says 95 under the light, it is closer to 90 on the wall, so who knows.


----------



## calicat (Aug 10, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> It's hard even for experienced grower to get the temp/venting/enrichment cycles down--a lot of growers want to use the juice but don't want to waste it by venting to waste(might as well throw your frog skins out the window) I have seen it done many different way--some better than mine and others worse---I only exhaust my room when the juice and lights are off-I run my exhaust all night long-I never vent during the on hours. My juice comes on 1 hour after lights on and 1 hour before lights out. My C.A.P. ppm3 keeps the juice at 1500ppm's---my room temp never climbs above 83 but I have an port A/C set to 85 ready to kick on if shit hits the fan or things do climb or if my passive light fans go down. I love the juice and when all things are going correctly it will def give you gains. Hope any of this helps.


Nice too see someone else from humboldt here.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice bro---whats shakin???


----------



## calicat (Aug 10, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I am going to get an A/C unit for my cab here fairly soon. Probably after this harvest. I have to get a "portable" one though, not a window. I have a window box on my window so I can't have it hanging out the window. And I can't just hang it in my cab because the exhaust of the a/c would heat up the room so much and I'm sure its not good for you.
> As soon as I get that a/c, everything will be fine. I'm just going to have to tough it out this grow. If the plants don't react well to the temps with the co2, I will just save it for next grow, and just keep my temps around 85 with my exhuast how I usually run it.
> But like I said in an earlier post, I used to keep my themometer on the wall on my cab, this time it is right under the light. If I move it over to the wall, it says a much lower temp. I am not sure which reading to use. Under the light gets lots of radiant heat while the one on the wall is telling me the air temp. When it says 95 under the light, it is closer to 90 on the wall, so who knows.


 I place my thermometer unit on the wall and one next to the lamp to get a mean difference in the temperature from the radiant light as well as the ambiant room temperature.


----------



## calicat (Aug 10, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Nice bro---whats shakin???


 Not a whole lot about to wrap it up and take a nap gotta work tonight.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 10, 2008)

well chat soon bro---get some rest...


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 10, 2008)

That is what I was thinking cali. So if I were to do that, and my temps were at 96 under the light, and 90 on the wall, I would guess we're looking at about 93 degrees. Still warmer than I want, but that means that when the exhaust is on I'm looking at about 83 degrees which is just fine for me.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 10, 2008)

I forgot to mention the venting to waste part. My cab is only 100cu ft of so, so I don't mind "wasting" the co2. A 20lb tank will last like 200 days with the schedule I'm using. 
If I had a better timer, I would give it more injections, but it will only do 6 cycles.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 10, 2008)

If you juice your cab to a steady 1500ppm with light-on you would get 85 days off a 20 pound---with running exhaust--allot less.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 10, 2008)

I put my thermometer on the wall, right at the same height as the canopy, and turned off my exhaust and gave a dose of Co2.
The fans have been off for an hour now, and temps have not gone over 90degrees. I don't know which thermometer to believe. If its this one on the wall, I will be able to have the enrichment period be a lot longer because it looks like they will be sitting at a constant 90.
If the thermometer under the light is right, then I can only do it for like 15-20 min at a time. I don't know what to do.


----------



## unity (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, I do not get a 20 pounder to last that long. I'm in a sealed room as well. I'm still on my first tank of co2, and it's my first grow in my new grow space, so I'm not sure how long it will last, but I'm calculating out to like 3-5 weeks, depending on my light schedule.
Keep in mind my space is only 72 CF. Before my space was sealed I blew through a 20 pounder in under 6 days during flower  , but it made the bud you see in my Avetar 

Unity


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I may have figured out why my temps get up so high even though I'm using an air cooled hood. My fan cooling my hood sucks, or should I say doesn't suck much. It is a 420cfm duct booster fan. 
I have a much longer duct run with this cab than my last one, and I think the pressure from the duct is causing a major drop in my cfms from that fan. My 130cfm intake has more "suction" on the end of the duct than my 420cfm fan. I think I'm going to fork out the $175 to get a good 400 and something cfm fan to hook up to the hood. I think this will help a lot with my temps.


----------



## unity (Aug 11, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I think I may have figured out why my temps get up so high even though I'm using an air cooled hood. My fan cooling my hood sucks, or should I say doesn't suck much. It is a 420cfm duct booster fan.
> I have a much longer duct run with this cab than my last one, and I think the pressure from the duct is causing a major drop in my cfms from that fan. My 130cfm intake has more "suction" on the end of the duct than my 420cfm fan. I think I'm going to fork out the $175 to get a good 400 and something cfm fan to hook up to the hood. I think this will help a lot with my temps.



I'm in HVAC, the in duct fans have notoriously poor static performance. I use can fans, they are quiet, moisture sealed and have very good static characteristics . I would push the air through the light instead of pull 

Good luck mate,
Unity


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 11, 2008)

I just went out today and bought some insulated duct for my light. It is really hot, so this should help cool it down. It has an R rating of 6. I also bought some insulating foil/foam tape that is like 1/8" thick, 12" wide and 15'long. It has an R rating of 3. I am going to insulate the outside of my hood. The sides are a bit warm, so I am hoping this will help.

Thanks for the tip on the fan Unity. So I should blow the air through the hood and out instead of sucking it through is what you are saying right? I am going to try and get a can fan for my light here in the next week or so. I think with the insulated duct, the reflector being insulated, and a larger fan, I should be fine with my temps. 

Last night the high was 92degrees from the thermometer on the wall. I was looking on a website and it said 80-92 degrees is perfect for Co2. This was regular horticulture website not a pot site, I think its pretty reliable. Its also going to start cooling down outside because its getting closer to sept. It will be nice when the days stop hitting 100degrees, even though my lights don't come on until 8:30pm.


----------



## unity (Aug 11, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I just went out today and bought some insulated duct for my light. It is really hot, so this should help cool it down. It has an R rating of 6. I also bought some insulating foil/foam tape that is like 1/8" thick, 12" wide and 15'long. It has an R rating of 3. I am going to insulate the outside of my hood. The sides are a bit warm, so I am hoping this will help.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the fan Unity. So I should blow the air through the hood and out instead of sucking it through is what you are saying right? I am going to try and get a can fan for my light here in the next week or so. I think with the insulated duct, the reflector being insulated, and a larger fan, I should be fine with my temps.
> 
> Last night the high was 92degrees from the thermometer on the wall. I was looking on a website and it said 80-92 degrees is perfect for Co2. This was regular horticulture website not a pot site, I think its pretty reliable. Its also going to start cooling down outside because its getting closer to sept. It will be nice when the days stop hitting 100degrees, even though my lights don't come on until 8:30pm.


You know, I was looking at my set up again and noticed that the only reason I decided to push instead of pull through the light was that I was going to use my 600W cooltube which has a very arodynamic design. With my Xtra-sun it might be better to suck through it due to the turbulence that the design will create. I even removed some of my light bulb support in order to get better airflow. Bogles the mind why they would block my exhaust from the light with a big ass light bulb support .
I use a 6" Fantech rated at 260cfm @ 2" static. It sucks about 130 W, which is the trade off you make for static, but it gets the job done
Good move on the hood, insulating it!! I did the same on mine, I used the leftover duct insulation, it's r6. I also taped where the glass meets the housing, so the light exhaust doesn't suck out my co2,lol.

BTW, my ambient temps are 76 degrees, my light is cooled, insulated to the max, my space is sealed and without the ac my temps would shoot up to about 103 degrees. I think that without ac we are doomed in a sealed environment.

Unity


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 11, 2008)

A tip----You can pick up an inside/outside remote thermometer at wal-fart----I take the outside one and put it in my exit duct off my lights---good way to tune and maximize your flow.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I am going to ditch the insulation for the time being and spend that $50 on another duct booster fan. I will have one blowing and one sucking on either end of the duct. I think this will increase my air flow quite a bit. I think that if I can actually get 400cfm through the light, I will have a fairly cool running hood and may not need the insulation. 
If this doesn't work, I will spend the money on a nice 400 and something cfm can fan for the hood. The reason I am going so big on it is because I plan on putting another 600watt light in my 4x4 space in the very near future, I'm hoping for Oct. I figure I can use a "Y" adapter and use the one fan to vent both lights.
I will also be getting an a/c unit. It really sucks I have to get a portable one since I can't just set it in a window. They run like an extra $200. Oh well, I guess thats the price you pay when you don't want anyone knowing whats going on in that bedroom.


----------



## stucklikechuck (Aug 12, 2008)

So CO2 during flower will cause thinner stalks? can anyone else confirm this? should i only be using CO2 during flower?


----------



## unity (Aug 12, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I think I am going to ditch the insulation for the time being and spend that $50 on another duct booster fan. I will have one blowing and one sucking on either end of the duct. I think this will increase my air flow quite a bit. I think that if I can actually get 400cfm through the light, I will have a fairly cool running hood and may not need the insulation.
> If this doesn't work, I will spend the money on a nice 400 and something cfm can fan for the hood. The reason I am going so big on it is because I plan on putting another 600watt light in my 4x4 space in the very near future, I'm hoping for Oct. I figure I can use a "Y" adapter and use the one fan to vent both lights.
> I will also be getting an a/c unit. It really sucks I have to get a portable one since I can't just set it in a window. They run like an extra $200. Oh well, I guess thats the price you pay when you don't want anyone knowing whats going on in that bedroom.


You will fall in love with the ac, I know I did  You will not be able to get 400 cfm through a 6 inch duct, too much static. Here is a link to Fantech, Fantech: FR Series Fans , check the performance curve of the different fans, .2 static is a good number.
How come you can't rig a window unit?


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 12, 2008)

stucklikechuck said:


> So CO2 during flower will cause thinner stalks? can anyone else confirm this? should i only be using CO2 during flower?


I think you were reefer-ing to the post that mentions using co2 during VEG and early flowering will increase stretch. I use co2 during veg but only at 1000 ppms, cause i flower early from clones in a sog.


----------



## stucklikechuck (Aug 12, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> I think you were reefer-ing to the post that mentions using co2 during VEG and early flowering will increase stretch. I use co2 during veg but only at 1000 ppms, cause i flower early from clones in a sog.


 
haha yeah that is what i meant, CO2 during VEGGIE! sorry for the confusion..


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 13, 2008)

That sucks I can't get 400cfm through a 6" duct. Do you think that a "Y" adapter connected to two air cooled hoods would be able to pull 400cfm? It is kind of like pulling through a 12" duct. 
The reason I can't put a window a/c unit in is I have a "window box" over my window and exhaust everything out there. I can't mount an a/c there so I will have to get one with the exhaust duct on it.
After reading about your ambient temps, I am now thinking I am not doing too bad. My ambient temps are 78-81 degrees and my cab, with all the fans on, stays 4-6 degrees above ambient. I guess I will just have to get that a/c for me to be able to do this correctly. I am hoping to get the a/c in the next couple of weeks. If not, it will be purchased before I start flower again.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 13, 2008)

- I vent 4 600W lights through 6in flexible ducts, then through a carbon filter. I use a can fan, i'm not sure what the cfm rating is, but it's a 10 in fan, made for the largest carbon filter. I vent through two hoods each, the to a "Y" then to the fan and filter, pulling air.

I tried pushing the air through, but the pressure kept blowing the ducts apart.

I don't see any problem with static in the duct, and it runs about 15 feet into another room (furnace and water heater) with the filters and dissapates into the house.

I only grow in the fall-spring season, so i don't have to use my heat, and i'm not wasting electric in the summer using ac. I can't wait til october.


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Aug 23, 2009)

I run 6-1000 watt hps ducted with a co2 generator ac and a dehumidifiyer and a digital sentinal climate controller during the summer my ac can't keep up with the heat and when my generator kicks on my temps range from 85-97.I keep my c02 ppm ranging from 1400-1500 consistently.I've had no problems with my plants and on a two week veg with 8 weeks flower i pull about 2lbs a light.


----------



## Northernlights#5xHaze (Aug 23, 2009)

well I'm going to have to agree with the 75 degrees but i dont agree with the 1500 ppm will kill your plant. I have been using co2 for 5 years and i run up to 1800 ppm and they have al done well. But i grow in soil not hydro.


----------



## Northernlights#5xHaze (Aug 23, 2009)

75 degrees is better than 85 and 95 is asking for big trouble. Growgordi is right in that aspect.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 24, 2009)

this thread is a year old in case you hadnt noticed......


----------

